# CVA Apex



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in the market for a muzzleloader and don't want to waste my money. I'm between the original Thompson Center Encore, or CVA Apex. Has anyone had any experience with the CVA Apex? If so how did you like it? Is it worth the price?

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Never mind They have just started filling orders.


----------

